# videos



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

ok people lets see some videos of somthing else than eating feeders and mice lets try a turtle or somthing im hering alot of talk about it but no vids i tryed a turtle but they dont care for it too much


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

no thanks, mice and fish are good enough for me


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Why not try your fingers


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i would like to see live trout like you can get from the fish market
ive put a 2.5 pound largemouth bass in there last summer that was cool
sunfish are too or if i wanted the chance for the p's to die i would put a large enpugh northran pike or a muskie but dont want the p's to die

dont have $$ 4 a week or i would try the trout


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm gonna try a sunfish!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

try it in summer months cuz the sunnys will die from temp change

ive tryed every way to wrm them up and al ways die

unless you live in the south


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wana see a cat


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Or a Rabbit, or a frog


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

ok you guys are starting to get too far put there no cats or sh*t like that a rabbit is only a maybe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If the video is good I will host it and make it an official Unleash The Fury video!


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

Sunny's a great, Ive never had one die on me. Not only are they free you can choose the ones that are the same size as your p's it makes for a great show. I haven't tried a trout yet, that could be fun.


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

The only thing that would be better than a cat, is 2 cats,3,4,5,6. Help control the pet population buy Piranha's.He, He, He.


----------

